# Firing Someone From Your Crew? (Swag Giveaway!)



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

What does it take for you to fire someone off your crew?


_I want to give some stuff away! At the end of one week (next Sunday) we will do a random drawing of the members participating in this thread for a swag package giveaway, including a Contractor Talk hat, tshsirt, and travel mug._


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

It used to take quite a bit. I was friends with all my crew and treated them as such. After several years in business I have learned that "business is business". 

The purpose of my crew is to make me money. If they don't I will get someone who can. So the short answer is I will fire anyone who isn't producing the quality and quantity of work that I need to stay profitable.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Being fairly new to the game, I've only had to fire once. The guy wasn't a bad guy or anything, but he was _*petrified*_ of heights. He couldn't do anything. And I don't mean walking a top plate, I'm talking about climbing a freaking ladder.

Tried to help him get over it, no luck. I told him he'd be best off looking elsewhere for work. Like I said, he was a nice enough guy, but if you're completely incapable of working above the ground, construction probably isn't a fit.

I'm sure others will have better stories.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

No good stories. I'm so particular. Low quality standards are my pet peeve. I want everyone to take pride in what they do. Once I start tearing out new work, it doesn't take long before guys figure it out. 

As far as firing. I have never fired anyone who didn't already want to quit. They just had enough and were ready for a new course. I just helped them start on that new course. 

I truly believe this. I am very particular about who I've hired.

Now that I think about it, I did fire a guy who kept making trips to his car. I suspected he was hitting something. Gone. You disappear for several minutes, several times a day, I have no patience.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I dropped a G/C ! Does that count?


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I dropped a G/C ! Does that count?


If good drywall guys are as hard to find in your area as they are in mine, it sure does!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Firing guys is extremely hard. Even when I know they deserve it. I have vowed to never again fire anyone when I am angry though. But the bottom line is that if they aren't helping the bottom line, they have to go. Keeping someone on too long will be detrimental to the whole crew.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I fired everybody. All by myself for the last three years. ...and loving it! !


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mnld said:


> I fired everybody. All by myself for the last three years. ...and loving it! !


Same here. I fired all my foremen, supervisors, managers and bosses a long time ago. It was easy. I just uttered two little words.

"I" and "quit".


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

thehockeydman said:


> If good drywall guys are as hard to find in your area as they are in mine, it sure does!


I don't ask how high . If they want a jumper ? They can be found !


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Let's see

I've fired guys for taking lunch to get high.

I've fired guys for disrespecting me, other employees or customers.

I've fired guys for showing up habitually late and leaving early.

I fired a guy once who thought it would be no big deal to take my truck and dump trailer to the bar after work, then go to his buddies, then drive my stuff in the middle of the night and wreck it.

Those are only the ones who stick out.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Warren said:


> Firing guys is extremely hard. Even when I know they deserve it. I have vowed to never again fire anyone when I am angry though. But the bottom line is that if they aren't helping the bottom line, they have to go. Keeping someone on too long will be detrimental to the whole crew.


I agree. Typically I will give the guy a few days off first. Gives me a chance to think things over. Sometimes they get the hint and perform much better. Sometimes I allow them to pursue other opportunities...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Let's see
> 
> I've fired guys for taking lunch to get high.
> 
> ...


That guy did **** your truck up pretty good!!!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

blacktop said:


> That guy did **** your truck up pretty good!!!


Yes. It did let me buy this set up though


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yes. It did let me buy this set up though


Nice truck but lets see the totalled truck..:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I have "let go" of full time helpers once they started slipping in any number of ways. If/when they start taking my job for granted, it's usually only a matter of time even when I try to work with them. A few times they have called afterward to get their job back with some promises to work honestly/be prompt/don't milk it, etc. but that almost never works out either, from my experience. Peddling b.s. is another reason. Too many emergency excuses- I've heard it all over the years. (If the stories are somewhat long and dramatic, and they are looking you right in the eye like a politician as they tell it, it's usually b.s.) 

I also "let go" of other contractors who don't respect or value my time (in a realistic way - we all know stuff can happen). It's amazing how one can line up/offer some jobs for some guys, be time flexible AND pay their full rate/quote without question, and yet they still act like prima donnas....and then they call months later looking for more work. :blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Nice truck but lets see the totalled truck..:clap::clap::clap:


You don't wanna ....It's a sad sight! :no:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

blacktop said:


> You don't wanna ....It's a sad sight! :no:


Of course it is..that's why we want to see it..:jester::jester:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

No employees so far, but I'd like to think that anyone who didn't repeat my time, equipment, or money would be gone. Coming from the perspective of a former employee it gets hard to perform for a boss who micro manages, so there does have to be a give and take.
Basically it comes down to trust. If mistakes or accidents happen and you immediately want to blame your employee, you may not have the trust you need to continue with them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We fired one guy. He was a charity case. He's not the type we would have hired without having the connection we did. We tried that for a few months but it just didn't work out.

It was very hard to fire the person though because of the connection. Also completely lost the little bit of a relationship that was there.


We have a guy on the crew right now that has been with us for 4 years I think. He's a laborer though. He has some skills but he's not showing much continued growth and learning.

He doesn't always listen the best, catch him texting too often, and in general it's just not as much his thing.

Problem is that his parents and mine are best friends and it's gonna be a bit hard to do. Although it may be good for him if we do let him go.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Never been in the position to fire anyone, but I've never been fired either. Laid off once, but the plant manager called me a week later to hire me for something else. 

I'm never the most experienced guy but I'm always on time, work well with the crew, and learn fast. That accounts for a lot in this industry.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't have any employees so I have no one to fire.

I've fired several people before at other jobs. My biggest pet peeve is people who aren't on time. I would show up outside 5 minutes before everyone was supposed to be clocked in and do busy work. If you were late with no excuse and no call, you got a good chewing out. If it was habitual I'd meet you at your truck and tell you to pack up and leave.

Kinda liked firing people who deserved it. Tore me up bad if we had to let people go because we were slow.

Had two guys who were being paid nicely by the hour to wait on a company man who was in a meeting. They called and texted him over 40 times in a 2 hour span. All so they could go home early, not asking him, just trying to get him to give them the pipeline to mark before they left. Both were in the managers office balling when he went to put the ax to them. He couldn't fire a grown man who was crying.

Had to fire a friend after he convinced me positive drug test for Coke was a false positive. Gave him another UA a week later since he said he'd pay. Failed again.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

The basics like having your tool belt as running back n forth to job trailer is such a huge waste of time, string line not getting used to lay out posts and me having client find one post out of line grrrrrr. the number one pet peeve for me touching my pencil and tape measure its mine and I bought you one where is it Oh I left it at home , bye bye go home and play with your pencil


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Let's see
> 
> I've fired guys for taking lunch to get high.
> 
> ...


One word disrespect. That about sums it up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If a guy is just a slow learner he'll go a long ways with me anyway. As long as he works hard has a good attitude and is punctual. We can usually find a spot for your level of learning ability. 

I will fire you if:

You steal from me or others
You Lie to me
You do recreational drugs, period!
I don't like you and/or the crew doens't get along with you
Your habitually late or absent. 

Your going to be forgiven more often for somethings, if your funny and make me laugh.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

I've gotten rid of guys for lying to me, trying to steal from me, and disrespecting me. I've also fired partners for the same thing.


----------



## HawkCreek (Feb 28, 2015)

We fired a kid last summer. His first "real" job after high school. Real likable kid, worked hard at first. After a few months he was slower than slow. Was timed one day and it took him over 45 minutes to hand bang in 10 nails! First he fumbled around looking for a ladder and then getting it into place. Then he couldn't find his tool belt, finally found it and couldn't find his hammer... he went up the ladder and tried to use a cats paw to drive 16 penny nails.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yes. It did let me buy this set up though



Holy crap! All the times i see you on here and i just realized what company you are. I've been noticing your stuff all over town, business must be good for you


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

SAcarpenter said:


> Holy crap! All the times i see you on here and i just realized what company you are. I've been noticing your stuff all over town, business must be good for you


Until now, I thought you were in San Antonio Texas (SA Carpenter).

That's cool though. Where do you do a lot of your work?


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Until now, I thought you were in San Antonio Texas (SA Carpenter).
> 
> That's cool though. Where do you do a lot of your work?



Pretty much all over the metro area. A lot in delafield, oconomowoc, and along waukesha-Washington county line. Farthest I've gone is Pell Lake, Ixonia and Sheboygan. Did Business just explode for you? Maybe I just never paid attention but now i see your trucks, billboards and thought I even heard a radio commercial


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Have fired two guys this year.One I hired as a carpenter.I new he wasn't a hot shot but had seen him around town doing a lot of handyman stuff.He could not be left alone for 5 minutes without screwing something up.I didn't need a laborer and don't have time to babysit.
The other guy was sitting on the roof smoking a pinchy.I'm glad he was.He had a real attitude and no respect for me or my tools but did know what he was doing.This just gave me the perfect excuse to finally get rid of him.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I let two guys go because they thought when I said "stop taking smoke breaks" that it meant "take more smoke breaks". They were outside every time I pulled up. 

Was a time work was slow and had to let go one of two chosen guys and the guy who smacked constantly when he ate was the one I chose. Wasn't just that though. He was least productive


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I fired 2 guys for taking off early to go to a "Dead" concert. I'm not a fan. I stayed until 9pm finishing what they should have done.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Trim40 said:


> I fired 2 guys for taking off early to go to a "Dead" concert. I'm not a fan. I stayed until 9pm finishing what they should have done.


That event could be considered a special circumstance (except that they left you hanging to finish their work). How many decades ago was that, anyway?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> He doesn't always listen the best, catch him texting too often, and in general it's just not as much his thing.
> 
> Problem is that his parents and mine are best friends and it's gonna be a bit hard to do. Although it may be good for him if we do let him go.


Just send him a text message "ur fired"


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was building condos on the beaches of FL back in the 80's.Had a guy go missing for a couple hours so went to look for him.Went down a couple floors and found him asleep in a bathtub.I found a piece of cardboard and wrote on it "when you wake up your fired" and leaned it on the end of the tub so when he awoke he would be looking directly at it.Never saw him again.Not even sure he came after his last check.
This was at Pelican Bay .North of Naples,FL.Think I've seen someone on this board that works in that area.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

People who don't show up basically fired themselves.

People who refuse to take direction and argue instead.

People who just mess up too much.

Not getting along.

Basically, if they're not right for the job, or the job isn't right for them, they need to find something that's a better fit for them.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I tell all new hires I will give them a chance,however,if they are not a good mechanic,they will be asked to leave at coffee. After all these years,I can literally spot a good mason from 100' away waiting for a light to change.


With that said,if they prove to be a good mechanic,at the top of the list to get fired is #1, inability or unwillingness to get along with rest of crew,including tenders. I absolutely will not allow anyone to disrespect another on my job sites. Second,coming late for work or not calling off but just not showing up. If you do quality work,get along with others and show up on time,your job is not in jeopardy.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I wasn't the one doing the firing, but I heard this story once:

A guy was sitting under a tree one friday afternoon, pretty much just waiting on quitting time. Another fella' he didn't recognize walked up and said "hey uh...whatcha doin'? " ...."Oh ya know, just F**kin' ol' Shep...waiting on 3 o'clock. Why? What's it to you?"........."I'm Shep...and you're fired...you don't have to wait til 3, get outta here"

Who knows if it's true or not...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Lots of reasons to fire someone.

Stealing, drug use, and insubordination are big ones.


----------



## vtcontracts7 (Apr 13, 2015)

Drug (or alcohol for that matter) use on the job, can't have NONE of that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If I find out your a drug abuser off the job your also fired


----------



## vtcontracts7 (Apr 13, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> If I find out your a drug abuser off the job your also fired


Yes, I agree with that as well. Finding entry level contractors in my state (Vermont) that keep clean is tough.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> If I find out your a drug abuser off the job your also fired



This opens up a whole can of worms.Esp. with you being in California.I'm in IL and medical weed has just become Legal.
I had a guy who had a card for med weed .He will smoke some before he comes to work and he will smoke some on breaks.I got rid of him.
Is it legal to do that?I am just posing a question?Is it any different than a person taking their blood pressure medicine ,or heart medicine ,or whatever medication before they come to work since it's legal for them to do?
I just did not want him on the job being stoned when I'm paying the insurance and taking the risk.My question is "when these guys have a medical card for this ,what is the risk of firing them for smoking on the job"?

I take high blood pressure medicine and a couple other and would be highly pissed if someone tried to fire me for that but it seems these days if you have a script for med weed it would be the same.
Just wondering how you guys will handle this.
Right or wrong it is the way things are and we are going to facing it.

For the records "I have smoked weed n my lifetime and not against it.Just wondering how we will,deal with it in the present and with the new law on the jobsite.?


----------



## vtcontracts7 (Apr 13, 2015)

mako1 said:


> This opens up a whole can of worms.Esp. with you being in California.I'm in IL and medical weed has just become Legal.
> I had a guy who had a card for med weed .He will smoke some before he comes to work and he will smoke some on breaks.I got rid of him.
> Is it legal to do that?I am just posing a question?Is it any different than a person taking their blood pressure medicine ,or heart medicine ,or whatever medication before they come to work since it's legal for them to do?
> I just did not want him on the job being stoned when I'm paying the insurance and taking the risk.My question is "when these guys have a medical card for this ,what is the risk of firing them for smoking on the job"?
> ...


It's still against Federal laws, you have every right to fire these employees.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

mako1 said:


> This opens up a whole can of worms.Esp. with you being in California.I'm in IL and medical weed has just become Legal.
> I had a guy who had a card for med weed .He will smoke some before he comes to work and he will smoke some on breaks.I got rid of him.
> Is it legal to do that?I am just posing a question?Is it any different than a person taking their blood pressure medicine ,or heart medicine ,or whatever medication before they come to work since it's legal for them to do?
> I just did not want him on the job being stoned when I'm paying the insurance and taking the risk.My question is "when these guys have a medical card for this ,what is the risk of firing them for smoking on the job"?
> ...


This sounds like does the good outweigh the bad. 
My take.... fire them. After warning. I would never let weed be a factor around the tools we use. And maybe if they're stoned while being fired they won't care as much


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Huh???I did??


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

mako1 said:


> Huh???I did??


Wait, what? I have the flu man maybe I better ho back to sleep


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

For me taking over this project, there is a learning curve. Over the past 3 months there has been a transition, which all the expectations are explained at our weekly crew meetings.

This was followed by last month, having one on one evaluations with the people involved. I give them a period of time to show improvement but expect action on key items immediately.

One new hire that was let go, was late 3 times within 1 week. I explained the 3 strikes rule to him. Subsequent to that he said he was filing a claim for work injury... but would dismiss it for cash payment. Problem is he texted me this "offer" so I reported him to the governing body.

One current hire is on notice for breaking policy, which states that he has to give at least one week notice for days off. He failed to do that leaving us high and dry for a machine operator and then texted me back a smart ass comment, when I asked if he did not understand. 
He was suspended for one day without pay, against the wishes of out HR department, but with the blessings of our higher ups.

If he changes to the good side he will be kept on.

All in all keep it professional, unemotional, and address poor behaviour early, before the issue becomes a major problem.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

SAcarpenter said:


> Pretty much all over the metro area. A lot in delafield, oconomowoc, and along waukesha-Washington county line. Farthest I've gone is Pell Lake, Ixonia and Sheboygan. Did Business just explode for you? Maybe I just never paid attention but now i see your trucks, billboards and thought I even heard a radio commercial


I basically went all or nothing last year. Got a few projects from the radio, nothing too exciting. I'm off the billboards a few months and only letting my online presence get me new leads that aren't referrals.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I had 2 guys work with us last year, these guys where great old school mason and young and very strong labe. Work was tidy and overall everything was going well.
My only issue was they refused to wear safety gear, the old school guy didn't think he needed it and the kid was following in his footsteps. It got to the point where I would drive to the job and the hard hat and harness would be hanging up on the side of the truck, just screaming " we aren't wearing safety gear, FINE US" 
In the end I had to let them go which was quite a difficult decision to make as good workers are very hard to come by, but at the end of the day they clearly had no respect for me or my company by refusing to wear safety gear and risking serious injuries which would effect a lots of lives not just theirs. 
It is the number 1 reason I will let a guy go, haven't had to do it since and hopefully won't have to again.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I fired my old boss. That's probably a bit different. I was his first employee, he was mine. I was a better employee! He was getting me into hot water with some big accounts, promising them things we couldn't deliver. Sorry dude, have a nice life.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Warren said:


> Firing guys is extremely hard. Even when I know they deserve it. I have vowed to never again fire anyone when I am angry though. But the bottom line is that if they aren't helping the bottom line, they have to go. Keeping someone on too long will be detrimental to the whole crew.


My sentiments exactly----Sadly,I have had the responsibility of firing many workers---and I never take that lightly.

One new hire broke down in tears, telling me he thought he finally had a good enough job to propose to his girl friend.

The worse was a suicide----This man was top notch but would go on an alcoholic bender every once and a while--

I had fired and rehired him twice---one evening he called me at home--begging for his job back--I told him not this time,--the next morning he was found dead.

Sad memory---never take firing lightly---never.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Had one of my guys tell me today basicly I need a raise and if I don't get it I'm going to quit. I almost told him to go, then, right that second.

He's only been with us a few weeks and really doesn't produce enough for a raise. The quality is there but not the speed. 

In the end I told him no, not at this time, I understand you have to do what you have to do. I really need the help and he knows it. I think that is what motivated him to ask.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> Had one of my guys tell me today basicly I need a raise and if I don't get it I'm going to quit. I almost told him to go, then, right that second.
> 
> He's only been with us a few weeks and really doesn't produce enough for a raise. The quality is there but not the speed.
> 
> In the end I told him no, not at this time, I understand you have to do what you have to do. I really need the help and he knows it. I think that is what motivated him to ask.


I never never let an employee give me an ultimatum. I do understand you needing the help. At least you told him no. Now it's up to him to either follow through with his threat or stay. However, I can remember telling a boss "I love working for you but I can't afford to at my current rate of pay". I got a raise on the spot. Sometimes it's how it's worded.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I never never let an employee give me an ultimatum. I do understand you needing the help. At least you told him no. Now it's up to him to either follow through with his threat or stay. However, I can remember telling a boss "I love working for you but I can't afford to at my current rate of pay". I got a raise on the spot. Sometimes it's how it's worded.


Exactly. It was all about how he said it.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have hired and fired too many to count, even my brother in law, not once but twice.

Running a framing crew, I learned to be more patient, but even then we had a policy of hiring and firing, same day if they couldn't do what they said they could.
To this day, I am rather fast to fire a person. My wife has to keep me under control.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

jproffer said:


> I wasn't the one doing the firing, but I heard this story once:
> 
> A guy was sitting under a tree one friday afternoon, pretty much just waiting on quitting time. Another fella' he didn't recognize walked up and said "hey uh...whatcha doin'? " ...."Oh ya know, just F**kin' ol' Shep...waiting on 3 o'clock. Why? What's it to you?"........."I'm Shep...and you're fired...you don't have to wait til 3, get outta here"
> 
> Who knows if it's true or not...


My great uncle is Shep.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've fired a couple guys, but never as soon as I should have. 

If somebody needs to be fired, they usually need to be fired two weeks ago.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I have let guys go for a lot of different reasons - showing up late all the time, showing up high or getting high at work, sub par work, being an a$$ hole....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I never never let an employee give me an ultimatum. I do understand you needing the help. At least you told him no. Now it's up to him to either follow through with his threat or stay. However, I can remember telling a boss "I love working for you but I can't afford to at my current rate of pay". I got a raise on the spot. Sometimes it's how it's worded.


Did all you young bucks take note on the proper way to ask for a raise? Make sure you tell your boss how much you love him first. :laughing:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Did all you young bucks take note on the proper way to ask for a raise? Make sure you tell your boss how much you love him first. :laughing:


"Boss, I love you."

"Are you drunk?"


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Did all you young bucks take note on the proper way to ask for a raise? Make sure you tell your boss how much you love him first. :laughing:



Maybe if he would have got a hug in there.....


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> "Boss, I love you."
> 
> "Are you drunk?"


"Boss, I love you."

"Kid, I love you too. Now get back in that crawl space."


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lying, stealing, cheating on their time sheets, getting high or drunk, all those are easy. What's harder is firing the guy with borderline skills- motivated, trustworthy, reliable, but just never going to learn enough and be good enough to make me money. It's not a charity.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Lying, stealing, cheating on their time sheets, getting high or drunk, all those are easy. What's harder is firing the guy with borderline skills- motivated, trustworthy, reliable, but just never going to learn enough and be good enough to make me money. It's not a charity.



Those ones are tough. I had a guy like that a few years ago - showed up early everyday, he was happy to be there, worked hard and he really tried but he was never going to make the cut. And he knew it, which made it worse because he still showed up everyday with a smile on his face and ready to work....

Luckily about a week after I finally let him go I was talking to a guy who is a foreman at a recycling plant and they were looking for a dock worker - he hired the guy and he has done well there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Warren said:


> Firing guys is extremely hard.


As it should be.

It's particularly hard for the small businessman, as most of us are, because inevitably there's a much more personal relationship between the parties. 

I confess that's one of the reasons I prefer to bring guys in as subs on occasion rather than actually set them up as employees. Much easier to just not call them when the next job comes up.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Chad McDade said:


> Those ones are tough. I had a guy like that a few years ago - showed up early everyday, he was happy to be there, worked hard and he really tried but he was never going to make the cut. And he knew it, which made it worse because he still showed up everyday with a smile on his face and ready to work....
> 
> Luckily about a week after I finally let him go I was talking to a guy who is a foreman at a recycling plant and they were looking for a dock worker - he hired the guy and he has done well there.



Dustinoc?


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

kiteman said:


> Dustinoc?



No, not Dustincoc LOL....


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 167193
> 
> 
> What does it take for you to fire someone off your crew?
> ...


First off, anyone with a lame-ass tool belt, as pictured, would be gone the minute it was spotted.

Now, even assuming he was wearing Oxys ... it he doesn't have enough sense to take his darned belt off, prior to ducking work and drinkin' a beer ... he'd be gone for sure.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

After 29 years in business I have fired so many people I couldn't count them. We used to work out of town a lot, and you would go through so many trying to find a couple good ones it was crazy. If I went out for a beer I would have to sit in a corner because half the people in there I had fired. The majority of those lied about their work experience and they didn't last more than a day or two. We have fired people for showing up late too many times, showing up half pissed, not calling in and not showing up. A few years back we had this one young buck who wouldn't stop texting on his phone. After about four warnings, hit the road sonny. We have 12 employees who are dedicated and have been with us a long time. They know the rules and they know they are enforced. Any new guys soon learn, its my way or the highway. If you let everyone break the rules, you would be working by yourself some days because everyone would show up when the felt like it.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Fired guy today 49 years old.
Said her knew how to roof.
#1 1st day, complained about stripping 4 pitch
#2 complained about having to "HELP" cleanup 4 squares and throw into dumpster.
#3 CONSTANTLY had to remind him to wear fall protection
#4 put starter shingle upside down.
#5 broke roofing gun
#6 could get anything for himself.
*#7 put ridge cap on backwards, wrong side exposed.*

*all this in a 6 day period, after numerous pep talks and teachings..*

*I give up.. anyone hiring. ????????*


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> First off, anyone with a lame-ass tool belt, as pictured, would be gone the minute it was spotted.
> 
> Now, even assuming he was wearing Oxys ... it he doesn't have enough sense to take his darned belt off, prior to ducking work and drinkin' a beer ... he'd be gone for sure.


How does a set of bags disqualify someone? Just curious.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

It doesn't take much for me to fire someone. In other industries I had to go by whatever process was in place. 

We keep this small but I did can my husband's brother for no shows a while back. 

Most days I would fire my husband if I could. He's a good technician and all but he's a pain.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> He's a good technician and all but he's a pain.


That's still better than a bad technician that isn't...


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I fire a guy a couple times a year.

I have a system in place that prepares them for it.

All of my hires come looking for me (which is important), mostly via my existing crew (so they have been warned).

The first week while they are getting friendly with the crew, my guys let them know that I am not easy to please and that it may not work out if they can't hack it.

I have never had anyone part on bad terms though. They themselves always seem to understand that they aren't cut out for what we do.
(and they frankly seem relieved sometimes :whistling ).

You gotta smash a lotta rocks to get to the diamonds.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

A friend of mine fired his wife. 

I don't see any winning in that situation.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't like firing somebody. 
The key is to not hire idiots. 
A few weeks ago , this guy named Barry kept calling me wanting a job. Telling me how smart he was. I left the door open, thought he might work out because people quit and so on. Well I had a guy quit, so I called this Barry guy on a Sunday, he said yes , I will start tomorrow.

No show. He called said he was sick.
Tuesday.... he left a message, said he couldn't find the job. Could you meet me at Quik-trip and I follow you to the Job . 
I said sure , I will lead you there.

That morning , I was on my way to the job, I called him and said I don't have time to meet you, and gave him directions again. He calls me an hour later and says he can't find the place could I come meet him or send somebody to lead him in.

Hell no . If you cant find the job I don't want you. This was a test, you idiot.

Does that count as being fired?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Then, he called back and left a message apologizing and saying he didn't know what he did to offend me, blah, blah, blah. 

I still don't know what he looks like. When I get some free time , I want to call him and explain my feelings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Lying, stealing, cheating on their time sheets, getting high or drunk, all those are easy. What's harder is firing the guy with borderline skills- motivated, trustworthy, reliable, but just never going to learn enough and be good enough to make me money. It's not a charity.


At least they make great laborers, but it's depressing watch newer guys get promoted and paid more while that guy stays at level 1.



knucklehead said:


> I don't like firing somebody.
> The key is to not hire idiots.
> A few weeks ago , this guy named Barry kept calling me wanting a job. Telling me how smart he was. I left the door open, thought he might work out because people quit and so on. Well I had a guy quit, so I called this Barry guy on a Sunday, he said yes , I will start tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I had almost the exact same experience but with more elaborate excuses. When the guy finally arrived I handed him 50 bucks and said take the rest of the day off and don't come back.


----------

